
Welcome to the Job Interview: Quirky Questions and Awesome Answers - Azuolas
http://journal.wozber.com/welcome-to-the-job-interview-quirky-questions-and-awesome-answers/
======
Azuolas
Smart recruiters always hire for attitude over skill.

Most candidates who make it to the interview stage are qualified for the job,
but the winning candidate must be more than that.

Only one candidate will come out of the job interview a winner, and it's not
necessarily the most experienced one.

